# Baiting



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a question for wether I should bait or not. First of all I want to say I am from ND so its legall. I have been getting a huge buck on camera this summer, prolly 180 plus. Should I continue to bait by my stand? A buddy told me that those smarter bucks know something is up if there is bait and that they will change their pattern. I have had a few pictures during shooting hours also. Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you haven't baited yet and are seeing the deer on the game came -- and during the day, no less -- I'd leave it be for a while and see what happens. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Sounds like you already have a pretty good shot at a Booner. Hunt him hard and see what happens!


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is from a front view


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

side view


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

There are a few pics of him. I got some other nice bucks to. What you think he would score? Hopefully I see him this weekend!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks big enough to me! Put an arrow in him and count the inches later :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

130 maybe 140 

That is a very nice buck. Shoot it then measure.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> 130 maybe 140


Dear god I hope that was sarcasm.

That deer is a once in a lifer and would keep me up at night....I wouldn't be afraid to throw 180 around. Good luck man!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i would put him high 150 low 160's either way would ground check him to find out for sure


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> 130 maybe 140
> 
> That is a very nice buck. Shoot it then measure.


Hitting the crack again I see...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Duckslayer100 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > 130 maybe 140
> ...


Yeah that was sarcasim.

That is a very nice buck, I would shoot him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well if you haven't put bait by your stand....like others said....leave it alone and don't disturb that area with bait. But an idea depending on how much area you have to hunt (acres) and if what you are hunting is a trail to and from certain area's.....ie bedding to feed/water.....pinch point.....etc. Maybe put some bait 100+ yards away along the trail you have this cam located. That way the buck will keep using the same trail and it won't disturb your stand site. Then put another cam over the bait and see what happens. I would say it is like how I hunt my food plots. I never hunt directly over a food plot. I hunt the trails coming in and out of the plot depending on the wind.

Just another game plan to think about.

BTW...... depending how the left side looks (the one not facing the cam in either pic) 170+ deer. The G2, G3, G4's on that one side is 30+ inches, then main beam's are close to 20" then another 20" in mass measurements....That is roughly 70" with out brow tines and other trash....then....spread around 20" ....then if the other side is as nice..... 170 class deer....if not more. Like others have said..... Get him on the ground first....then worry about grabbing the tape.

Good luck and I hope we see a hero picture of you and this deer.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

What Chuck said about the bait.

But, I really don't think you should waste your valuable time on this deer. Tell you what, I'm feeling kind of generous today. Tell me where this is at and I'll come cull him for you. 8)

huntin1


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Chuck. you must have broken your glasses  that deer is about 23 wide and beams are 24-26


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bear.... I do need to get my eyes checked. :lol:

I always estimate low....especially in velvet. I have seen bucks that in velvet have tons of mass and look huge and in the 160's class or people think....Then when they hit the ground and are out of velvet....they are 130" bucks.

But like others said.....don't waste your time and let me know where he is.....don't want those genetics running around....LOL :wink:

I can't wait to see the picture of a proud hunter with these antlers in his hands.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd leave well enough alone. What I have heard from a lot of guys that bait, is that the bucks will use it after dark. You may also pull other deer into his "haven" and cause him to alter his habits a bit. This early, bucks this size may still be avoiding the does and fawns that may be drawn to a bait pile. Also , given the dryness of this year a bait pile may attract more critters than you want in the area.


----------

